# Dominic: Why do you allow clear racists in your forum?



## mlx (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw and Sheriff Joe are clear-cut, textbook racists. Are these the views of your forum? If so, let us know so the rest of us civilized people can leave. If they don't represent the views of your forum, then you shouldn't have people like them in it.

Let us know. Thanks.


----------



## Frank (Jun 11, 2020)

mlx said:


> The Outlaw and Sheriff Joe are clear-cut, textbook racists. Are these the views of your forum? If so, let us know so the rest of us civilized people can leave. If they don't represent the views of your forum, then you shouldn't have people like them in it.
> 
> Let us know. Thanks.


Dominic thank you for allowing all voices to express their views.  I can handle hearing views from all different kinds of people whether I agree with them or not.


----------



## MSK357 (Jun 11, 2020)

We could try to enforce each thread to stay on topic.  That might be difficult for some.


----------



## Anon9 (Jun 11, 2020)

mlx said:


> The Outlaw and Sheriff Joe are clear-cut, textbook racists. Are these the views of your forum? If so, let us know so the rest of us civilized people can leave. If they don't represent the views of your forum, then you shouldn't have people like them in it.
> 
> Let us know. Thanks.


It’s something called freedom of speech.


----------



## Anon9 (Jun 11, 2020)

mlx said:


> The Outlaw and Sheriff Joe are clear-cut, textbook racists. Are these the views of your forum? If so, let us know so the rest of us civilized people can leave. If they don't represent the views of your forum, then you shouldn't have people like them in it.
> 
> Let us know. Thanks.


I’m surprised you didn’t mention @EOTL, since he is condoning violent protest and property distruction.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 11, 2020)

I’m all for freedom of speech but they are hijacking a lot of the threads.  I guess we just let them talk to themselves and keep trying to bring back the topic and not fall for their traps.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 11, 2020)

Hell, how do we know Dominic is not behind Sheriff Joe and outlaw just creating personalities in order to drum up more views?

Doubt it’s true, but it is possible.


----------



## RJonesUSC (Jun 11, 2020)

*snowflake*
_[ˈsnōˌflāk]_

Being used extensively as a putdown for someone, usually on the political left, who is easily offended or feel they need a "safe space" away from the harsh realities of the world.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 11, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> I’m surprised you didn’t mention @EOTL, since he is condoning violent protest and property distruction.


Who said I condone violence? I’m just telling you what is going to happen, why it’s going to happen, and why it’s justifiable.  It’s not my fault whiny conservative snowflakes can’t handle the truth. As long as these scaredy little white folk keep freaking out about a black person holding bricks while they also consider white folk storming a capitol building with AR-15s over haircuts to be patriots, those bricks will keep flying.

It doesn’t matter what I or anyone else wants. It is what is going to keep happening.


----------



## myself (Jun 11, 2020)

Just use the ignore button. I enjoy my time here much more after making liberal use of it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Who said I condone violence? I’m just telling you what is going to happen, why it’s going to happen, and why it’s justifiable.  It’s not my fault whiny conservative snowflakes can’t handle the truth. As long as these scaredy little white folk keep freaking out about a black person holding bricks while they also consider white folk storming a capitol building with AR-15s over haircuts to be patriots, those bricks will keep flying.
> 
> It doesn’t matter what I or anyone else wants. It is what is going to keep happening.


Didn’t really work out the way you intended did it? Just like 2016.
Can you find 1 racist post of mine?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 11, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Hell, how do we know Dominic is not behind Sheriff Joe and outlaw just creating personalities in order to drum up more views?
> 
> Doubt it’s true, but it is possible.


Anything is possible Kicker......


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 11, 2020)

mlx said:


> The Outlaw and Sheriff Joe are clear-cut, textbook racists. Are these the views of your forum? If so, let us know so the rest of us civilized people can leave. If they don't represent the views of your forum, then you shouldn't have people like them in it.
> 
> Let us know. Thanks.


Why dont you take the silent protest approach and not log in for 2 months?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

mlx said:


> The Outlaw and Sheriff Joe are clear-cut, textbook racists. Are these the views of your forum? If so, let us know so the rest of us civilized people can leave. If they don't represent the views of your forum, then you shouldn't have people like them in it.
> 
> Let us know. Thanks.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

mlx said:


> The Outlaw and Sheriff Joe are clear-cut, textbook racists. Are these the views of your forum? If so, let us know so the rest of us civilized people can leave. If they don't represent the views of your forum, then you shouldn't have people like them in it.
> 
> Let us know. Thanks.


Racist how?  By providing criminal statistics from the FBI crime webpage?  Or do you just label people that don't agree with your opinion?  Isn't taking COPS and Paw Patrol cartoons off the air good enough for you?  Or will you be pissed until everyone's free speech is gone unless they agree with you?  I've asked simple questions.  Fair questions.  Topical questions.  If you dislike my opinions, why don't you challenge me?  Why don't you "educate" me.  Why don't you use your brain instead of whining about your free speech being more important than mine?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Who said I condone violence? I’m just telling you what is going to happen, why it’s going to happen, and why it’s justifiable.  It’s not my fault whiny conservative snowflakes can’t handle the truth. As long as these scaredy little white folk keep freaking out about a black person holding bricks while they also consider white folk storming a capitol building with AR-15s over haircuts to be patriots, those bricks will keep flying.
> 
> It doesn’t matter what I or anyone else wants. It is what is going to keep happening.


Do you know what the constitution is all about?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Who said I condone violence? I’m just telling you what is going to happen, why it’s going to happen, and why it’s justifiable.  It’s not my fault whiny conservative snowflakes can’t handle the truth. As long as these scaredy little white folk keep freaking out about a black person holding bricks while they also consider white folk storming a capitol building with AR-15s over haircuts to be patriots, those bricks will keep flying.
> 
> It doesn’t matter what I or anyone else wants. It is what is going to keep happening.


Hmm... you sound a lot like a racist.  "Scaredy white folks"?  Yeah... you're so high brow.


----------



## Anon9 (Jun 11, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Who said I condone violence? I’m just telling you what is going to happen, why it’s going to happen, and why it’s justifiable.  It’s not my fault whiny conservative snowflakes can’t handle the truth. As long as these scaredy little white folk keep freaking out about a black person holding bricks while they also consider white folk storming a capitol building with AR-15s over haircuts to be patriots, those bricks will keep flying.
> 
> It doesn’t matter what I or anyone else wants. It is what is going to keep happening.


Now you’re denying it like the bitch you are


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

myself said:


> Just use the ignore button. I enjoy my time here much more after making liberal use of it.


“Liberal use”
Too funny.
Too true.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jun 11, 2020)

I don't mind racists in this forum since they openly let you know about it.  I just add them to my ignore list and never waste my time with them.  It's much harder to tell a racist in person.

@SoccerFan4Life does have a very valid point that people obsessed with political discussions hijack many threads and they have made this forum much less useful and enjoyable for me.

I personally don't understand why someone who makes no room for other people's perspective would continuously debate another person that also makes no room for his/her opinion in return.  Life is too short for that.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 11, 2020)

mlx said:


> The Outlaw and Sheriff Joe are clear-cut, textbook racists. Are these the views of your forum? If so, let us know so the rest of us civilized people can leave. If they don't represent the views of your forum, then you shouldn't have people like them in it.
> 
> Let us know. Thanks.


There is an ignore feature for those you don’t want to read or hear.  There are profiles on this board that people feel are fools, trolls, hateful, idiots, smart, open, helpful, etc.  It’s all across the board.  There would be a bunch of profiles removed if we could remove profiles because we don’t agree with their opinions, politics, beliefs, perspective, etc.  

There is a lot of stuff I don’t agree with or care for and a lot I do care for and have found helpful over the years that have been posted, some stuff goes too far.  It’s my decision to login or not, and I don’t expect a moderator to manage/police content and communication that cater to my individual sensibilities.  As you said you can go, or you can start your own forum.  I do agree with the poster that mentioned keeping things on topic and in the appropriate thread is a great idea and something we should all try to stick to and improve on.

You are essentially asking Dominic to cater to your view and remove people you find offensive.  It’s not Dominic’s responsibility to make sure you hear/read what you want.  It’s yours.  Switch the channel if you don’t like what is on.

Btw...I don’t know who Dominic is, only that his name is mentioned every time somebody is unhappy.


----------



## Surf Zombie (Jun 11, 2020)

There are 10-12 posters on here who can’t help themselves turning every thread into political bullshit or offering their expert opinions on Covid 19 issues. I for one can’t stand it. Yes, you can use the ignore feature but the real issue is it that it just makes everyone else stop posting about the actual topic. That “Say Bye-Bye to the DA” thread had some really good discussion on it before it got sidetracked. Do us all a favor and STFU already.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jun 11, 2020)

mlx said:


> The Outlaw and Sheriff Joe are clear-cut, textbook racists. Are these the views of your forum? If so, let us know so the rest of us civilized people can leave. If they don't represent the views of your forum, then you shouldn't have people like them in it.
> 
> Let us know. Thanks.


You are a clear-cut, textbook liberal is all I see here. You can leave.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jun 11, 2020)

Surf Zombie said:


> There are 10-12 posters on here who can’t help themselves turning every thread into political bullshit or offering their expert opinions on Covid 19 issues. I for one can’t stand it. Yes, you can use the ignore feature but the real issue is it that it just makes everyone else stop posting about the actual topic. That “Say Bye-Bye to the DA” thread had some really good discussion on it before it got sidetracked. Do us all a favor and STFU already.


That would be nice!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Surf Zombie said:


> There are 10-12 posters on here who can’t help themselves turning every thread into political bullshit or offering their expert opinions on Covid 19 issues. I for one can’t stand it. Yes, you can use the ignore feature but the real issue is it that it just makes everyone else stop posting about the actual topic. That “Say Bye-Bye to the DA” thread had some really good discussion on it before it got sidetracked. Do us all a favor and STFU already.


It did have good discussion... and will again when there is someone, ANYONE, playing soccer again.


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Didn’t really work out the way you intended did it? Just like 2016.
> Can you find 1 racist post of mine?


Yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Yes.


Though so.


----------



## Surf Zombie (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It did have good discussion... and will again when there is someone, ANYONE, playing soccer again.


Both my kids returned to practice this week and we are green lit for FC Stars labor day tournament, which is the biggest tournament of the year in New England.  Heading in the right direction.


----------



## mlx (Jun 11, 2020)

LadiesMan217 said:


> You are a clear-cut, textbook liberal is all I see here. You can leave.


Wait, so, being racist is a conservative thing? 
Also, calling me liberal is supposed to be an insult? HAAHA!! What a fucking moron.


----------



## Soccermaverick (Jun 11, 2020)

There should be a mute button... let them shadow post to themselves... I believe Sheriff Joey is on the Megan’s law website.


----------



## MSK357 (Jun 11, 2020)

mlx said:


> Wait, so, being racist is a conservative thing?
> Also, calling me liberal is supposed to be an insult? HAAHA!! What a fucking moron.


No, a liberal thing is taking away freedoms from other people because it makes you upset, regardless what the issue is. I dont like racists, but they can have their own post or just ignore them.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jun 11, 2020)

mlx said:


> Wait, so, being racist is a conservative thing?
> Also, calling me liberal is supposed to be an insult? HAAHA!! What a fucking moron.


No, a liberal thing is taking away freedoms from other people because it makes you upset, regardless what the issue is. Then throwing swears and insults making themselves feel like they won the argument since they have no argument. Another textbook trait of a liberal is doing something and then accusing another person of doing it - like your insult 'What a fucking moron'. Like I said; clear-cut, textbook liberal.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Surf Zombie said:


> Both my kids returned to practice this week and we are green lit for FC Stars labor day tournament, which is the biggest tournament of the year in New England.  Heading in the right direction.


Wonderful.


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> No, a liberal thing is taking away freedoms from other people because it makes you upset, regardless what the issue is. I dont like racists, but they can have their own post or just ignore them.





LadiesMan217 said:


> No, a liberal thing is taking away freedoms from other people because it makes you upset, regardless what the issue is. Then throwing swears and insults making themselves feel like they won the argument since they have no argument. Another textbook trait of a liberal is doing something and then accusing another person of doing it - like your insult 'What a fucking moron'. Like I said; clear-cut, textbook liberal.


Interesting pair of posts.  Identical first sentences, right down to the grammatical error.


----------



## MSK357 (Jun 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Interesting pair of posts.  Identical first sentences, right down to the grammatical error.


He was just adding to my sentence.  Were your feelings hurt?


----------



## VegasParent (Jun 11, 2020)

LadiesMan217 said:


> No, a liberal thing is taking away freedoms from other people because it makes you upset, regardless what the issue is. Then throwing swears and insults making themselves feel like they won the argument since they have no argument. Another textbook trait of a liberal is doing something and then accusing another person of doing it - like your insult 'What a fucking moron'. Like I said; clear-cut, textbook liberal.


You just described Trump and a bunch of other conservatives complaining about kneeling during the anthem. Take away freedom of protest because they don't like it and calling kneeling players son of a bitch and several other insulting things.


----------



## MSK357 (Jun 11, 2020)

VegasParent said:


> You just described Trump and a bunch of other conservatives complaining about kneeling during the anthem. Take away freedom of protest because they don't like it and calling kneeling players son of a bitch and several other insulting things.


A private company can dictate how their employees act during working hours.  Freedom to peaceably protest is on your own time, without having to worry about being tortured or put in jail.  I don't know how people got confused on this right.


----------



## VegasParent (Jun 11, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> A private company can dictate how their employees act during working hours.  Freedom to peaceably protest is on your own time, without having to worry about being tortured or put in jail.  I don't know how people got confused on this right.


Actually they are free to protest whenever they want to and free to suffer the consequence of their action. Regardless, that was not the conservative argument to the kneeling.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

VegasParent said:


> You just described Trump and a bunch of other conservatives complaining about kneeling during the anthem. Take away freedom of protest because they don't like it and calling kneeling players son of a bitch and several other insulting things.


I don't agree with the kneeling and never will, but that's not what my problem with it.  I have a problem with choosing to kneel at your job, then quitting your job, then turning down other jobs and continuing to play a victim.  Personally, I think he's as phony as they come, based on his history, but that's not "conservatives complaining".  And this pressure to make the NFL "give him a job" is the dumbest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## MSK357 (Jun 11, 2020)

VegasParent said:


> Actually they are free to protest whenever they want to and free to suffer the consequence of their action. Regardless, that was not the conservative argument to the kneeling.


Im a conservative, that was my argument.  I also believe you should stand for the national anthem.  You can believe in both.


----------



## Giesbock (Jun 11, 2020)

Seems to me that this whole back and forth isn’t a collection of liberals and conservatives defending a position or political belief.  More like a bunch of people with a head full of dried kidney beans rattling around in their skulls and a dose of online mojo / courage that comes with being allowed to hide behind a stage name.


----------



## Giesbock (Jun 11, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Seems to me that this whole back and forth isn’t a collection of liberals and conservatives defending a position or political belief.  More like a bunch of people with a head full of dried kidney beans rattling around in their skulls and a dose of online mojo / courage that comes with being allowed to hide behind a stage name.


Me included! I save my political discussions for anywhere but a youth soccer forum!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> There should be a mute button... let them shadow post to themselves... I believe Sheriff Joey is on the Megan’s law website.


Still a John McCain maverick I see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Seems to me that this whole back and forth isn’t a collection of liberals and conservatives defending a position or political belief.  More like a bunch of people with a head full of dried kidney beans rattling around in their skulls and a dose of online mojo / courage that comes with being allowed to hide behind a stage name.


Thank you Mr Giesbock.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Sorry... this will be my last "non soccer" on this thread... but are you fucking kidding me?  When does it end?









						White celebrities vow to 'not turn a blind eye' to racism in new 'I Take Responsibility' PSA
					

White celebrities are vowing to call out racist jokes and "not turn a blind eye" to injustice in a new campaign.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## tenacious (Jun 11, 2020)

Am I out of line to suggest that rather than try and censor or cancel out Joe and Outlaw, that it might be more productive (to those who have been offended) to head over to the Off Topic Forum and expose the soft ground their arguments rest upon?


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jun 11, 2020)

From my experience the least tolerant people I have every met are mostly liberal.  If you don't share their opinion they believe you have no right to yours.  Personally I prefer to hear everyone's opinion (except ETOL!, lol) and then form my own .  Also nowhere in any definition of racism does it mention that racists belong only to a certain race or political party.


----------



## Soccer4evr (Jun 11, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> ... I believe Sheriff Joey is on the Megan’s law website.


I'd say this is a type of post that should be blocked.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Am I out of line to suggest that rather than try and censor or cancel out Joe and Outlaw, that it might be more productive (to those who have been offended) to head over to the Off Topic Forum and expose the soft ground their arguments rest upon?


For the record, I didn't hijack this thread, but I'd love to debate you on the appropriate forum.  Me and my soft ground have been waiting for someone like you to offer an articulate argument to the facts I've posted and points I've made.  "You're a racist" doesn't accomplish much.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 11, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Me included! I save my political discussions for anywhere but a youth soccer forum!


Absolutely right.  Not sure what I was thinking with getting sucked into the politics here.


----------



## whatithink (Jun 11, 2020)

I have to say that the number of political postings on many channels, mostly repetitive, has gotten very irritating of late. That said, the premise of the censorship based on "your" definition of others is pretty pathetic. Everyone has the option to "ignore" a poster or just skip past what they say. I haven't put anyone on "ignore" but I certainly do skip past many posters on certain threads (not all) because they and others have gone down the rabbit hole again.

I'll add that I like a robust political discussion as much as the next person, but what I see here isn't a discussion as much as labelling and intransigence. The title of this whole thread just bears that out. Labelling someone you don't know a "racist" based on some slivers of posts that don't "agree" with your position is pathetically weak. 

To me @Sheriff Joe has been trolling for a long time here, successfully I might add, even amusingly at times. @The Outlaw throws out facts which are just that, contextually not quite what they seem to be at times (*) but facts none the less, so debate on that. Anyone with strong convictions should be happy to debate on facts.

No country or society is perfect. The US has many problems and enormous opportunities and potential. My hope is that we take this opportunity to move forward, work on solving the problems and harnessing the potential to make our country better. My expectation is not that - it's sad to be honest.

(*) For example, its a fact that more whites are killed by the police than blacks, but its also a fact that blacks are killed at a proportionally higher rate than whites, just as they are arrested & convicted higher rates. As @The Outlaw has stated blacks are 19% of the population versus 62% white, so take his "killed by police" facts and do the math.


----------



## Soccermaverick (Jun 11, 2020)

Soccer4evr said:


> I'd say this is a type of post that should be blocked.


Trump doesn’t have to have facts why should I.  Are you saying only if you have money you get to say outlandish things?.... I know for a fact Sheriff  JoEy does  not have $130,000 to pay off a pornstar.


----------



## Soccermaverick (Jun 11, 2020)

Simisoccerfan said:


> From my experience the least tolerant people I have every met are mostly liberal.  If you don't share their opinion they believe you have no right to yours.  Personally I prefer to hear everyone's opinion (except ETOL!, lol) and then form my own .  Also nowhere in any definition of racism does it mention that racists belong only to a certain race or political party.


You have that experience because you hear only want to hear .    Liberal means... equally across all areas... People don’t like liberals because they are always asking for fairness to be applied... Selfish people are working the angles... trying to get ahead...walking over their fellow man.

the selfish gladly consoled themselves with the thought that though it was merciful at least it was not liberal;

Karl Polanyi,


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> You have that experience because you hear only want to hear .    Liberal means... equally across all areas... People don’t like liberals because they are always asking for fairness to be applied... Selfish people are working the angles... trying to get ahead...walking over their fellow man.
> 
> the selfish gladly consoled themselves with the thought that though it was merciful at least it was not liberal;
> 
> Karl Polanyi,


Fairness?  Is it fair to make wealthy people pay more in taxes because they have more money?  Why is someone with less entitled to more?  Where do you draw the line?


----------



## gotothebushes (Jun 11, 2020)

In 'American Race,' Charles Barkley Is A Stubborn Believer In The Power Of Dialogue
					

In the new TNT docu-series about race, the former NBA star is mostly indifferent to the broader context of the discussions he's wading into — and to the limits of trying to "start a dialogue."




					www.npr.org


----------



## chiefs (Jun 11, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> You have that experience because you hear only want to hear .    Liberal means... equally across all areas... People don’t like liberals because they are always asking for fairness to be applied... Selfish people are working the angles... trying to get ahead...walking over their fellow man.
> 
> the selfish gladly consoled themselves with the thought that though it was merciful at least it was not liberal;
> 
> Karl Polanyi,


I might be a bit ignorant but is there any liberal state not heavily in debt? Illinois is near collapse; calif is begging the feds for their 54 billion in debt; CT and Ma is a lost cause; NY is on its knees; Wash has massive problems; just someone let me know which liberal state is fiscally in black?


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> He was just adding to my sentence.  Were your feelings hurt?


Which one of you is the puppet?


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> For the record, I didn't hijack this thread, but I'd love to debate you on the appropriate forum.  Me and my soft ground have been waiting for someone like you to offer an articulate argument to the facts I've posted and points I've made.  "You're a racist" doesn't accomplish much.


Didn't you  just say you were done here?


----------



## Soccermaverick (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Fairness?  Is it fair to make wealthy people pay more in taxes because they have more money?  Why is someone with less entitled to more?  Where do you draw the line?


There are 400 people in the US that have more wealth than all the people in the UK... they are the billionaire class... so here is the scale you need to understand about fairness

If you made $1000 an hour, and worked 40 hours a week without vacations, and you had no expenses so you could save all of it, and your first day of work was the day the Declaration of Independence was signed, and worked to present day. You would have a billion dollars in just two more lifetimes!


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 11, 2020)

And this thread is now ruined! LOL.   I am going to start a new thread with a topic related to soccer gear for the fall, I am sure it will get political somehow. LMAO


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> And this thread is now ruined! LOL.   I am going to start a new thread with a topic related to soccer gear for the fall, I am sure it will get political somehow. LMAO


I don't see how you would be surprised since the title is clearly political.  It is a good question to debate, though.

FYI - bigsoccer.com has groups that overlap most of the soccer content here, and moderators that keep the discussions from wandering pointlessly.  There are also off-topic and political forums there, but I have never even looked into them.


----------



## Giesbock (Jun 11, 2020)

espola said:


> I don't see how you would be surprised since the title is clearly political.  It is a good question to debate, though.
> 
> FYI - bigsoccer.com has groups that overlap most of the soccer content here, and moderators that keep the discussions from wandering pointlessly.  There are also off-topic and political forums there, but I have never even looked into them.


Thanks for the tip @espola!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Didn't you  just say you were done here?


He took that line from me.  I'm hooked!!!  I want peace & fairness!!!!


----------



## Soccermaverick (Jun 11, 2020)

Today in Dallas...made me proud to be an American.


----------



## Dominic (Jun 11, 2020)

mlx said:


> The Outlaw and Sheriff Joe are clear-cut, textbook racists. Are these the views of your forum? If so, let us know so the rest of us civilized people can leave. If they don't represent the views of your forum, then you shouldn't have people like them in it.
> 
> Let us know. Thanks.


Thank you for your opinion/view  it is welcome here just like everyone else's. If you have been personally attacked please let me know.

Dominic


----------



## Dominic (Jun 11, 2020)

Moving to OFF TOPIC


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 11, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> Today in Dallas...made me proud to be an American.View attachment 7586


Dang Mavs, $1.89, you should be happy with that price.  I paid $3.60.  Carry on.....t is down for the count.  Not sure he can get back up from all this.  I've never seen anything like it.  Whatever it takes.  Peace to all in this gr8t country of ours.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jun 11, 2020)

chiefs said:


> I might be a bit ignorant but is there any liberal state not heavily in debt? Illinois is near collapse; calif is begging the feds for their 54 billion in debt; CT and Ma is a lost cause; NY is on its knees; Wash has massive problems; just someone let me know which liberal state is fiscally in black?


US's federal deficit is $984B in 2019 and we have not had a surplus since 2001.  Try not to see everything in only blue or red.

Politicians are too preoccupied with stirring up political hatred than actually getting things done.  It's not a big surprise that we have by far the worst Covid results among all developing countries.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

Too funny, everyone sees the racism except the racists. You see lil' joe and outhouse, if it keeps happening with different people it might not be them, it might be you.


----------



## JPS (Jun 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you know what the constitution is all about?


Dude, our constitution is a joke ! Women couldn't vote until 1918 ! You can elect a President that loses popular vote by 10 Million votes ! Nice Democracy!
We have states like Wyoming with 500K people that have 2 Senators and California with 40 Million people that also have two Senators. Seriously?
Half of our country hate each other. We need big big changes in the constitution. We also have two sorry political parties that hate each other and can't get anything done. One is too liberal, the other is too conservative. They have total monopoly on power.


----------



## MSK357 (Jun 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Which one of you is the puppet?


Are you bored old man? Why are you trying to stir crap up for no reason?


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 11, 2020)

JPS said:


> Dude, our constitution is a joke ! Women couldn't vote until 1918 ! You can elect a President that loses popular vote by 10 Million votes ! Nice Democracy!
> We have states like Wyoming with 500K people that have 2 Senators and California with 40 Million people that also have two Senators. Seriously?
> Half of our country hate each other. We need big big changes in the constitution. We also have two sorry political parties that hate each other and can't get anything done. One is too liberal, the other is too conservative. They have total monopoly on power.


Yep...number 1 thing is term limits among a lot of other changes...Hope change happens in our lifetime, but not holding my breath.  I am tired of the career and familial politicians on both sides.  The lifers.  Politics was not supposed to be a career or a family business, but a duty and an honor to serve and legislate in the best interest of the people.  The ideals have been lost.  It’s all about money and power.  What did Robin William’s say, something like all Politicians should wear NASCAR Jackets so we know who sponsors or owns them.  PAC’s, back room deals, self interest, vote for me, I’ll vote for you...that’s the game and the rules are not going to change anytime soon.  The people with seats at the table like it how it is.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 11, 2020)

whatithink said:


> I have to say that the number of political postings on many channels, mostly repetitive, has gotten very irritating of late. That said, the premise of the censorship based on "your" definition of others is pretty pathetic. Everyone has the option to "ignore" a poster or just skip past what they say. I haven't put anyone on "ignore" but I certainly do skip past many posters on certain threads (not all) because they and others have gone down the rabbit hole again.
> 
> I'll add that I like a robust political discussion as much as the next person, but what I see here isn't a discussion as much as labelling and intransigence. The title of this whole thread just bears that out. Labelling someone you don't know a "racist" based on some slivers of posts that don't "agree" with your position is pathetically weak.
> 
> ...


When your only argument is to tears others down...you have no argument. When everything comes from emotion rather than reason...you have nothing. This is today's (D).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> Trump doesn’t have to have facts why should I.  Are you saying only if you have money you get to say outlandish things?.... I know for a fact Sheriff  JoEy does  not have $130,000 to pay off a pornstar.


Who needs a pornstar with your wife around?


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 11, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> When your only argument is to tears others down...you have no argument. When everything comes from emotion rather than reason...you have nothing. This is today's (D).


You haven’t read any of 4nos’ posts yet, have you?


----------



## JPS (Jun 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who needs a pornstar with your wife around?


Don't talk about Melania like that. She's our first lady


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

JPS said:


> Dude, our constitution is a joke ! Women couldn't vote until 1918 ! You can elect a President that loses popular vote by 10 Million votes ! Nice Democracy!
> We have states like Wyoming with 500K people that have 2 Senators and California with 40 Million people that also have two Senators. Seriously?
> Half of our country hate each other. We need big big changes in the constitution. We also have two sorry political parties that hate each other and can't get anything done. One is too liberal, the other is too conservative. They have total monopoly on power.


You are free to leave or you can stay and cry yourself to sleep every night like you have since 11/8/2016, that is what our constitution allows.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 11, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> Today in Dallas...made me proud to be an American.View attachment 7586


Imagine still wetting oneself over 3 years later.


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

mlx said:


> The Outlaw and Sheriff Joe are clear-cut, textbook racists. Are these the views of your forum? If so, let us know so the rest of us civilized people can leave. If they don't represent the views of your forum, then you shouldn't have people like them in it.
> 
> Let us know. Thanks.


 I say let em stay. Joe is so beyond the pale that he can’t be serious and he’s often very funny.

And every time that insanely black-hating Outlaw opens his mouth, he scores major points for my team.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

JPS said:


> Don't talk about Melania like that. She's our first lady


Thank God this isn’t our First Lady,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> Imagine still wetting oneself over 3 years later.


How many tears can one have?


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thank God this isn’t our First Lady,
> View attachment 7594


or President....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> I say let em stay. Joe is so beyond the pale that he can’t be serious and he’s often very funny.
> 
> And every time that insanely black-hating Outlaw opens his mouth, he scores major points for my team.


Aww, I have a fan.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> or President....


Can you imagine? I still doubt we would be crying 38 months later though.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 11, 2020)

JPS said:


> Dude, our constitution is a joke ! Women couldn't vote until 1918 ! You can elect a President that loses popular vote by 10 Million votes ! Nice Democracy!
> We have states like Wyoming with 500K people that have 2 Senators and California with 40 Million people that also have two Senators. Seriously?
> Half of our country hate each other. We need big big changes in the constitution. We also have two sorry political parties that hate each other and can't get anything done. One is too liberal, the other is too conservative. They have total monopoly on power.


Have you heard how many people are moving to Idaho and Wyoming right now?  Those numbers will probably double in 6 months.  Plus, didn;t the original settlers come from England to escape stuff?  They treated their woman like property dude. Don't blame it all on America.  It was the way things were back then.  Look at us now.  Maybe Cali can become it's own country?  I'm kind of serious.  40 million folks all over the state.  Each mayor can decide what laws to enforce and what not.  I don;t like that at all, regardless of party btw but whatever.  What I'm watching on tv is gnarly and I won;t be able to survive with one dude and his gun in charge of the new camp I might have to live in.  I'm too old for all this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

mlx said:


> The Outlaw and Sheriff Joe are clear-cut, textbook racists. Are these the views of your forum? If so, let us know so the rest of us civilized people can leave. If they don't represent the views of your forum, then you shouldn't have people like them in it.
> 
> Let us know. Thanks.


----------



## JPS (Jun 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are free to leave or you can stay and cry yourself to sleep every night like you have since 11/8/2016, that is what our constitution allows.


Why don't you move to Alabama or Wyoming? Go somewhere that you're more comfortable in? Why do you live in a leftist liberal society? no self respect?
Have some balls, move to where people think like you. You won't be happy here  BTW the godless liberal states of NY and CA represent majority of US GDP and wealth. It's only a matter of time before they stop funding the Federal Govt. then you would have to move to the heartland and live there proudly. Don't worry, we let you come and visit once a year if you beg.


----------



## JPS (Jun 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you imagine? I still doubt we would be crying 38 months later though.


I bet Joe is a Russian guy typing in from Moscow to create discord here as a conservative. He probably posts as a liberal under a different name in another site. His real name may be something like Vladimir Sipinokov


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 11, 2020)

JPS said:


> I bet Joe is a Russian guy typing in from Moscow to create discord here as a conservative. He probably posts as a liberal under a different name in another site. His real name may be something like Vladimir Sipinokov


And I bet you're a male-feminist who wears skinny jeans and a tight "I'm With Her" tee who's nuts are kept in a macrame murse.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

JPS said:


> Why don't you move to Alabama or Wyoming? Go somewhere that you're more comfortable in? Why do you live in a leftist liberal society? no self respect?
> Have some balls, move to where people think like you. You won't be happy here  BTW the godless liberal states of NY and CA represent majority of US GDP and wealth. It's only a matter of time before they stop funding the Federal Govt. then you would have to move to the heartland and live there proudly. Don't worry, we let you come and visit once a year if you beg.


Are you illegal?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

JPS said:


> Why don't you move to Alabama or Wyoming? Go somewhere that you're more comfortable in? Why do you live in a leftist liberal society? no self respect?
> Have some balls, move to where people think like you. You won't be happy here  BTW the godless liberal states of NY and CA represent majority of US GDP and wealth. It's only a matter of time before they stop funding the Federal Govt. then you would have to move to the heartland and live there proudly. Don't worry, we let you come and visit once a year if you beg.


Someone has to protect you from the liberal utopia.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 11, 2020)

JPS said:


> Don't talk about Melania like that. She's our first lady


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 7595


Can you believe she lives in the White House representing you?


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 7595


People get hammertoes like that from wearing shoes that are too small.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you believe she lives in the White House representing you?


----------



## JPS (Jun 11, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> And I bet you're a male-feminist who wears skinny jeans and a tight "I'm With Her" tee who's nuts are kept in a macrame murse.


with 12 inches of solid steel


----------



## JPS (Jun 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Someone has to protect you from the liberal utopia.


How is the weather in Russia


----------



## JPS (Jun 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you illegal?


Damn. How did u know


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Didn't you  just say you were done here?


No, I said I wouldn't get political anymore.  Can you not read, Ebola?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> There are 400 people in the US that have more wealth than all the people in the UK... they are the billionaire class... so here is the scale you need to understand about fairness
> 
> If you made $1000 an hour, and worked 40 hours a week without vacations, and you had no expenses so you could save all of it, and your first day of work was the day the Declaration of Independence was signed, and worked to present day. You would have a billion dollars in just two more lifetimes!


And?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> Today in Dallas...made me proud to be an American.View attachment 7586


2 fat broads at 7-11?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

JPS said:


> Dude, our constitution is a joke ! Women couldn't vote until 1918 ! You can elect a President that loses popular vote by 10 Million votes ! Nice Democracy!
> We have states like Wyoming with 500K people that have 2 Senators and California with 40 Million people that also have two Senators. Seriously?
> Half of our country hate each other. We need big big changes in the constitution. We also have two sorry political parties that hate each other and can't get anything done. One is too liberal, the other is too conservative. They have total monopoly on power.


Well, if you're referring to 2016, it was less than 3 million votes in a country of 327 million... but the "popular" vote has never mattered in our country.  I'd argue 4 states determining the election outcome isn't a democracy but we live in a republic... not a democracy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> I say let em stay. Joe is so beyond the pale that he can’t be serious and he’s often very funny.
> 
> And every time that insanely black-hating Outlaw opens his mouth, he scores major points for my team.


Which team do you play for?  

I'll bet you get that question a lot, Methy.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, I said I wouldn't get political anymore.  Can you not read, Ebola?


So that post wasn't political?


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, if you're referring to 2016, it was less than 3 million votes in a country of 327 million... but the "popular" vote has never mattered in our country.  I'd argue 4 states determining the election outcome isn't a democracy but we live in a republic... not a democracy.


Or this one?


----------



## JPS (Jun 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, if you're referring to 2016, it was less than 3 million votes in a country of 327 million... but the "popular" vote has never mattered in our country.  I'd argue 4 states determining the election outcome isn't a democracy but we live in a republic... not a democracy.


And what happens if these 4 states you're referring to don't want to financially support the "Republic" any more if they are not going to have their fair share of the power? Are they entitled to be free? Or do you prefer a DSA, Divided States of America like we have now? You can't expect them to pay for the other 46 states and only have 8% of political power. I guarantee you this will come up sooner than you think. Why California, the 7th biggest economy in the world should have the same political power as Wyoming or Montana,  etc....
Believe me, people are getting more educated, are waking up and won't put up with it anymore.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2020)

JPS said:


> Damn. How did u know


The way you write.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

espola said:


> So that post wasn't political?


No, it was a reply.  You can just ignore it, Ebola, like you do when I bitch slap one of your idiotic posts.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

espola said:


> Or this one?


I replied with some facts to correct someone else's political post.  Did you shame them for posting incorrect data?  I know you're a stickler for accuracy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

JPS said:


> And what happens if these 4 states you're referring to don't want to financially support the "Republic" any more if they are not going to have their fair share of the power? Are they entitled to be free? Or do you prefer a DSA, Divided States of America like we have now? You can't expect them to pay for the other 46 states and only have 8% of political power. I guarantee you this will come up sooner than you think. Why California, the 7th biggest economy in the world should have the same political power as Wyoming or Montana,  etc....
> Believe me, people are getting more educated, are waking up and won't put up with it anymore.


I keep hearing about how powerful California is... what a surplus we had under Jerry Brown.  Yet nearly every state program is underfunded and we're throwing band aids on the moronic speed train from Merced to Bakersfield.  Pelosi's nephew is asking for Covid-19 relief money, but at the very height of the riots he spent the weekend hiding at Nancy's place in Napa.  Nowhere to be found.

The only reason the electoral college is now a problem is because Hillary lost and Biden is about to repeat her performance.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I keep hearing about how powerful California is... what a surplus we had under Jerry Brown.  Yet nearly every state program is underfunded and we're throwing band aids on the moronic speed train from Merced to Bakersfield.  Pelosi's nephew is asking for Covid-19 relief money, but at the very height of the riots he spent the weekend hiding at Nancy's place in Napa.  Nowhere to be found.
> 
> The only reason the electoral college is now a problem is because Hillary lost and Biden is about to repeat her performance.sss


Political Post #something (I lost track already).


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

espola said:


> Political Post #something (I lost track already).


It's a reply, Ebola.  Friday... consider withdrawing your nose from my sphincter.  Better still, give me some of those names of innocent police victims.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It's a reply, Ebola.  Friday... consider withdrawing your nose from my sphincter.  Better still, give me some of those names of innocent police victims.


A distinction without a difference.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

espola said:


> A distinction without a difference.


Another bullshit waste of font without a point.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 12, 2020)

espola said:


> A distinction without a difference.


You’re so mean. It’s not very nice to keep baiting the likes of @The Outlaw into working themselves into a frenzy and making themselves look like the morons they are.  Haven’t we learned anything from @Ellejustus?

Seriously, this guy is so chicken he wants to take away our 2nd Amendment right to carry some bricks, even in open carry states. We need to be more sensitive to this snowflake.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You’re so mean. It’s not very nice to keep baiting the likes of @The Outlaw into working themselves into a frenzy and making themselves look like the morons they are.  Haven’t we learned anything from @Ellejustus?
> 
> Seriously, this guy is so chicken he wants to take away our 2nd Amendment right to carry some bricks, even in open carry states. We need to be more sensitive to this snowflake.
> View attachment 7607


Bring your bricks, Rainbow Warrior.  CornRow Joe Biden is stupid enough to think criminals should be shot in the legs.  Probably like his hairy legs he loved the children playing with.  Let's test the theory!


----------



## whatithink (Jun 12, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> When your only argument is to tears others down...you have no argument. When everything comes from emotion rather than reason...you have nothing. This is today's (D).


The D's can comfortably state the same, and each side taking that view isn't productive to moving society and the country forward.

There are more than enough examples of miscarriages of justice, irrespective of race, creed or ethnicity, to know that there are plenty of people who have been and still are in positions of power & authority who shouldn't be there. That's neither a D nor an R "side". If the law is righteous, and the law is the collection of government & the associated support structures & orgs, then those that enforce it have to be held to the highest standards. You don't lower those because a person wasn't a "good" person.

A person can support the police, law & order and the "system" while being against abuse by or in the name of all of those things.

A person can be anti fascist, without being ANTIFA.

There is too much black & white labelling (no pun intended) going on. Life is much grayer than that.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

Damned white people!  Is there a white cop somewhere that we can blame for this?









						Police Hunt 200 Looters Who Broke Into Tampa Walmart Store
					

Police in Tampa, Florida, have asked for the public’s help to identify hundreds of looters who they say stole more than $100,000 of merchandise from a Walmart store during George Floyd protests late last month.The Hillsborough County Sheriff’s Office said a crowd of about 200 people, including...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

@EOTL only.  I had my dd read everything you said about her.  She can;t wait for the season start.  Thanks for the words of motivation.  I have them plastered in her bathroom.  Quotes from ETOL and others too on here.  If we have ECNL this year, watch out for The Gr8t Rocket Warrior Woman. Nothing like grown ass men treating woman like sh*t!!!!

*U.S. Soccer's board, historically almost completely white and overwhelmingly male*


----------



## whatithink (Jun 12, 2020)

JPS said:


> Dude, our constitution is a joke ! Women couldn't vote until 1918 ! You can elect a President that loses popular vote by 10 Million votes ! Nice Democracy!
> We have states like Wyoming with 500K people that have 2 Senators and California with 40 Million people that also have two Senators. Seriously?
> Half of our country hate each other. We need big big changes in the constitution. We also have two sorry political parties that hate each other and can't get anything done. One is too liberal, the other is too conservative. They have total monopoly on power.


The constitution was a product of its time and the beliefs and education of those framing it. The smartest thing they did (or recognized) was that it wasn't sacrosanct by providing a mechanism to change it, which has happened as evidenced by the amendments to the same. So simply put, there is literally not a single word or "right" in the constitution that cannot be changed or revoked via a defined process.

The senate was devised in part, as I recall, to prevent the tyranny of the majority, although you could argue today that it is enabling the tyranny of a minority. That can be changed per above.

The 2 party state is a misnomer in my view. The parties are being dictated to by the extremes in each. Those extremes are getting too much power because of the primary process which tends to weigh to the most motivated group. Neither, on the extremes of left or right, are representative of the broader American public or the general views of the political parties. But because they can band together and create a voting block in Congress, they sway both parties the wrong way, imv.


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2020)

mlx said:


> The Outlaw and Sheriff Joe are clear-cut, textbook racists. Are these the views of your forum? If so, let us know so the rest of us civilized people can leave. If they don't represent the views of your forum, then you shouldn't have people like them in it.
> 
> Let us know. Thanks.



*Since you are calling for/establishing a Kangaroo Court and electing ( with out prior consent ) Dominic
 as the " Judge ",** you will need to present your evidence in a clear concise format all can understand 
that without a doubt affirms your caustic accusation.

You have all the time in the world to lay out your complaint/accusation....when done with your 
presentation I would urge you **to read thru the documents/statements I have attached below:


" Article* 19 of the UDHR states that "everyone shall have the right to hold opinions without
interference" and "everyone shall have the right to *freedom* of expression; this right shall
include *freedom* to seek, receive and impart information and ideas of all kinds, regardless
of frontiers, either orally, in writing or in ...* "*









						Why Is Freedom of Speech an Important Right? When, if Ever, Can It Be Limited? (Published 2018)
					

Even though the concept of freedom of speech on its face seems quite simple, in reality there are complex lines that can be drawn around what kinds of speech are protected and in what setting.




					www.nytimes.com
				













						The Ongoing Challenge to Define Free Speech
					

This article, originally published in Volume 43, No. 4, of the ABA's Human Rights Magazine, discusses challenges in free speech and free press.




					www.americanbar.org
				













						Freedom of Expression
					






					www.aclu.org
				













						First Amendment
					






					www.law.cornell.edu


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2020)

whatithink said:


> The constitution was a product of its time and the beliefs and education of those framing it. The smartest thing they did (or recognized) was that it wasn't sacrosanct by providing a mechanism to change it, which has happened as evidenced by the amendments to the same. So simply put, there is literally not a single word or "right" in the constitution that cannot be changed or revoked via a defined process.
> 
> The senate was devised in part, as I recall, to prevent the tyranny of the majority, although you could argue today that it is enabling the tyranny of a minority. That can be changed per above.
> 
> The 2 party state is a misnomer in my view. The parties are being dictated to by the extremes in each. Those extremes are getting too much power because of the primary process which tends to weigh to the most motivated group. Neither, on the extremes of left or right, are representative of the broader American public or the general views of the political parties. But because they can band together and create a voting block in Congress, they sway both parties the wrong way, imv.



*You're making yourself look very " Limited ".....read the Constitution.*


----------



## whatithink (Jun 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You're making yourself look very " Limited ".....read the Constitution.*


I'm good, thanks.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Damned white people!  Is there a white cop somewhere that we can blame for this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bull Conner, Jim Clark, Gregore Sambor, Derek Chauvin, J. Alexander Kueng, Thomas Lane, Jon Mattingly, Myles Cosgrove, Brett Hankison, Darren Wilson, Sandra Spagnoli, Daniel Pantaleo, F.B. Day, D.W. Mixon, Brett Palkowitsch, Jacob McDonough.  Tens of thousands more.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Bull Conner, Jim Clark, Gregore Sambor, Derek Chauvin, J. Alexander Kueng, Thomas Lane, Jon Mattingly, Myles Cosgrove, Brett Hankison, Darren Wilson, Sandra Spagnoli, Daniel Pantaleo, F.B. Day, D.W. Mixon, Brett Palkowitsch, Jacob McDonough.  Tens of thousands more.


BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH....


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Bull Conner, Jim Clark, Gregore Sambor, Derek Chauvin, J. Alexander Kueng, Thomas Lane, Jon Mattingly, Myles Cosgrove, Brett Hankison, Darren Wilson, Sandra Spagnoli, Daniel Pantaleo, F.B. Day, D.W. Mixon, Brett Palkowitsch, Jacob McDonough.  Tens of thousands more.


The worst cops are just bad apples and we shouldn't judge all cops by their actions.  

The worst protestors loot stores and therefore all protestors are criminals.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Bull Conner, Jim Clark, Gregore Sambor, Derek Chauvin, J. Alexander Kueng, Thomas Lane, Jon Mattingly, Myles Cosgrove, Brett Hankison, Darren Wilson, Sandra Spagnoli, Daniel Pantaleo, F.B. Day, D.W. Mixon, Brett Palkowitsch, Jacob McDonough.  Tens of thousands more.


Damn, Rainbow, I guess you have to be careful what you wish for.  Mr. Alcindor was JUST saying black protesters "want to live and breathe."  I wonder if it's still easy to live and breathe once you've been stabbed.









						Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Says Black Protesters 'Want to Live,' 'To Breathe'
					

Basketball Hall of Famer Kareem Abdul-Jabbar penned an op-ed for the  Los Angeles Times  that ran Sunday, saying that the nationwide protests following George Floyd's death are the result of people fighting back against years of oppression...




					bleacherreport.com
				












						Kareem Abdul-Jabbar's son arrested for allegedly stabbing neighbor in San Clemente, authorities say
					

Kareem Abdul-Jabbar's 28-year-old son was arrested for allegedly stabbing his neighbor in San Clemente, a sheriff's spokesperson said.




					abc7.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

Kareem Abdul-Jabbar's son arrested for allegedly stabbing neighbor in San Clemente, authorities say
					

Kareem Abdul-Jabbar's 28-year-old son was arrested for allegedly stabbing his neighbor in San Clemente, a sheriff's spokesperson said.




					abc7.com
				




Should we change it to... "I can't breathe because Kareem's kid just stabbed me"?  Or how about *BLACK KNIVES MATTER?*


----------



## EOTL (Jun 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Kareem Abdul-Jabbar's son arrested for allegedly stabbing neighbor in San Clemente, authorities say
> 
> 
> Kareem Abdul-Jabbar's 28-year-old son was arrested for allegedly stabbing his neighbor in San Clemente, a sheriff's spokesperson said.
> ...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> View attachment 7610


Not enough money to finish it?


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Not enough money to finish it?


And some people think you’re racist!


----------



## EOTL (Jun 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Not enough money to finish it?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> View attachment 7612


Dropping the knife or gun is always the best practice when being arrested.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> And some people think you’re racist!


When he gets out of jail, how about Kareem's son uses HIS knife to finish carving the bottom portion?


----------



## EOTL (Jun 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Dropping the knife or gun is always the best practice when being arrested.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> View attachment 7613


Is that hillary?


----------



## EOTL (Jun 12, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is that hillary?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> View attachment 7614


I'll take that as a yes.
Good God you're one morbid SOB.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> View attachment 7614


Anytime you want to join us in THIS century, instead of using history as your excuse, that'd be much appreciated.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Anytime you want to join us in THIS century, instead of using history as your excuse, that'd be much appreciated.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Anytime you want to join us in THIS century, instead of using history as your excuse, that'd be much appreciated.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2020)

Perhaps this was missed by some ...









						18 murders in 24 hours: Inside the most violent day in 60 years in Chicago
					

‘We’ve never seen anything like it at all,’ said Max Kapustin, the senior research director at the University of Chicago Crime Lab.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## EOTL (Jun 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Anytime you want to join us in THIS century, instead of using history as your excuse, that'd be much appreciated.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 12, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Perhaps this was missed by some ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check it out. It’s ok for white people to murder black people because inner city Chicago has a crime problem!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Check it out. It’s ok for white people to murder black people because inner city Chicago has a crime problem!


Well that's an interesting perspective...hadn't thought about it that way.
You've really got this thing figured out.
Good for you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> View attachment 7612


I still remember that as a kid, it was quite a big deal.
What were they protesting?


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2020)

whatithink said:


> I'm good, thanks.



*The Constitution is a " Living " body.....based on a basic Premise of FREEDOM.*
*
What was TRUE upon it's " Conception " is still TRUE to this very day and beyond.
*
*FREEDOM is not cheap, and it is not FREE.









That is the Flag of a Country that was founded on basic FREEDOM 
and now represents 50 " United States " !

It does NOT represent slavery...
It does NOT represent tyranny.....
It does NOT represent entitlement....

It is the Flag of a Country everyone else on this planet
recognizes as a bastion of FREEDOM.....! *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> View attachment 7623


WTF was he thinking?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> View attachment 7617


I don't see any jogging clothes.  Is that the guy, who'd been arrested for theft before, that chose to run around a truck and try to grab the rifle from someone?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

'If I get fired, I'm going to kill,' Aurora warehouse gunman told co-worker the day he shot and killed five people, state's attorney reports
					

"If I get fired, I'm going to kill," Aurora warehouse gunman said the morning he killed 5 co-workers, according to the Kane County state’s attorney’s review.




					www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> View attachment 7623


So this idiot was stopped for a broken tail light and decided to fight with a cop and run.  Why?  He was another, fine black father that was about $20k behind in his child support.  Thankfully that didn't stop him from knocking up his current girlfriend.  

What do you think would have happened if he took his citation and and arrest, because there was a warrant out for his arrest, and just gone to jail like a real man?  I know... it sounds funny to me, too.  A real man would stop making kids if he can't take care of the ones he already has.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2020)

Math.


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> View attachment 7617



*Was it a smart thing to grab the " working " end of a weapon held by an individual who *
*assumed the frequent " visitor " to the construction site was the " perp " stealing tools
and other items from the PRIVATE construction site.....

" Why " is a very good question to ask ALL individuals involved in this unfortunate incident.*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 7628
> 
> Math.


Everybody is good at something, Rick.  Even the 13%


----------



## EOTL (Jun 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> So this idiot was stopped for a broken tail light and decided to fight with a cop and run.  Why?  He was another, fine black father that was about $20k behind in his child support.  Thankfully that didn't stop him from knocking up his current girlfriend.
> 
> What do you think would have happened if he took his citation and and arrest, because there was a warrant out for his arrest, and just gone to jail like a real man?  I know... it sounds funny to me, too.  A real man would stop making kids if he can't take care of the ones he already has.


Dead if you do. Dead if you don’t.


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> View attachment 7621



*You definitely have an AGENDA....*
*
Your Avatar depicts a " Cuck " ....your above post depicts a " Lunatic "....

Why don't you just state your AGENDA and take it from that position.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Everybody is good at something, Rick.  Even the 13%


For me its math.lol.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Dead if you do. Dead if you don’t. View attachment 7630


Dead if you do what... hold a gun to a pregnant black woman's belly while you rob her?  Meth?  THC?  Fentanyl?  Pass counterfeit money?  Resist?


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> View attachment 7613


Racism is taught.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

espola said:


> Racism is taught.


Racism is learned when you observe enough behavior.

It's tough when you cry about not being able to breathe and your punk kid stabs a neighbor 2 days later.  What do you say about that, Ebola?  Are we ignoring Kareem Junior being a thug because he isn't white?  I notice you conveniently skipped over it.  It's okay... we're used to it.  7 black on black murders everyday but nobody black ever wants to discuss that.  Just pretend it doesn't happen.  That whole "accountability" thing is a real pain in the ass, isn't it?

Do Black Knives Matter?


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Racism is learned when you observe enough behavior.
> 
> It's tough when you cry about not being able to breathe and your punk kid stabs a neighbor 2 days later.  What do you say about that, Ebola?  Are we ignoring Kareem Junior being a thug because he isn't white?  I notice you conveniently skipped over it.  It's okay... we're used to it.  7 black on black murders everyday but nobody black ever wants to discuss that.  Just pretend it doesn't happen.  That whole "accountability" thing is a real pain in the ass, isn't it?
> 
> Do Black Knives Matter?


Clueless.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

espola said:


> Clueless.


That's what I thought.  Just gloss over it.  Sit there and watch black folks murder each other 2,500 times per year while you wait for the next white cop to point a finger at.  Phony.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You definitely have an AGENDA....*
> 
> *Your Avatar depicts a " Cuck " ....your above post depicts a " Lunatic "....
> 
> Why don't you just state your AGENDA and take it from that position.....*


Mock racists and other bigots.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's what I thought.  Just gloss over it.  Sit there and watch black folks murder each other 2,500 times per year while you wait for the next white cop to point a finger at.  Phony.


You claim not to be a racist, and then you criticize others based on their race.  I'm being generous in calling you clueless.


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Dead if you do. Dead if you don’t. View attachment 7630



*What's the point of posting another picture of a cold blooded killer...*
*
Think about this.....

Could the " person " below have possibly been a point of contention between the*
*5' 11" Derek Chauvin and the 6' 7 " George Floyd..... Hmmmmmm...
One has to wonder.....
The " Marriage " was irretrievable before this incident according to the now ex-wife...*







*Stranger things have happened..................*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

espola said:


> You claim not to be a racist, and then you criticize others based on their race.  I'm being generous in calling you clueless.


Criticize based on race?  No.  Criticize based on actions.  When people like you get mad at a white cop every 4 months, because he killed a black criminal that was high on drugs and resisted, but say NOTHING about innocent black deaths like Captain Dorn and Calvin Munerlyn, and 2,500 black on black murders every year, you're a hypocrite and so are all the other bullshit artists looking to blame anyone but themselves.  Rioting?  Looting?  Are you fucking kidding me?  Black people burning down black businesses and stealing from each other?  What the fuck kind of rationale is there for that?  And don't tell me it's "we've had enough".  That's OBVIOUSLY not the problem.

The only one you're generous to is yourself... and you do that by running from every statistical fact I ever post.


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Mock racists and other bigots.



*You're not a " Mock " Racist or Bigot....*

*You're a real Racist and a Bigot....just admit it.*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Mock racists and other bigots.


When you ONLY hold white cops accountable, for less than 1/10th of the murders your own race commits, you're a racist hypocrite.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *What's the point of posting another picture of a cold blooded killer...*
> *
> Think about this.....
> 
> ...


I don’t care if photos of racists murdering black people makes you or anyone uncomfortable.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I don’t care if photos of racists murdering black people makes you or anyone uncomfortable.


And we know you don't give a shit about black on black murders at all.  Zero accountability is what suits your bullshit narrative.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> When you ONLY hold white cops accountable, for less than 1/10th of the murders your own race commits, you're a racist hypocrite.


Liar. I’ve also pointed out many racist murders who weren’t cops. If it makes you feel better, though, here’s a photo of the two guys who tortured Matt Shepard, tied him to a barb wire fence, and left him to die because he was gay.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Liar. I’ve also pointed out many racist murders who weren’t cops. If it makes you feel better, though, here’s a photo of the two guys who tortured Matt Shepard, tied him to a barb wire fence, and left him to die because he was gay.View attachment 7635


What you actually do is ignore all black on black murders.  For that matter, black crime of ANY kind, and Lord knows there's a whole bunch of it.  When you're 13% of the population and commit over 60% of violent crimes, you aren't oppressed.  It's part of your character flaw.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What you actually do is ignore all black on black murders.  For that matter, black crime of ANY kind, and Lord knows there's a whole bunch of it.  When you're 13% of the population and commit over 60% of violent crimes, you aren't oppressed.  It's part of your character flaw.


Here’s a photo of the 11 people murdered in the Pittsburgh synagogue shooting. Granted the shooter was also a white supremacist, but are Jewish people close enough if white people aren’t when they’re gay?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well that's an interesting perspective...hadn't thought about it that way.
> You've really got this thing figured out.
> Good for you.


You hadn't thought about what you were doing? Typical, you really are a completely empty vessel.


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Here’s a photo of the 11 people murdered in the Pittsburgh synagogue shooting. Granted the shooter was also a white supremacist, but are Jewish people close enough if white people aren’t when they’re gay?View attachment 7636



*That's laughable and URINE Idiot......!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2020)

The overwhelming majority of mass murders are committed by what "race" of people?


----------



## whatithink (Jun 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The Constitution is a " Living " body.....based on a basic Premise of FREEDOM.*
> 
> *What was TRUE upon it's " Conception " is still TRUE to this very day and beyond.*
> 
> ...


Look, your basic premise is wrong. Back then, all men, women or children were not free, nor were they equal ... as defined in the constitution.

_Clause 3: Representatives and direct Taxes shall be apportioned among the several States which may be included within this Union, according to their respective Numbers, which shall be determined by adding to the whole Number of *free *Persons, including those bound to Service for a Term of Years, and excluding Indians not taxed, *three fifths of all other Persons* _

I agree its a living body, which was my point.

There are a lot of countries in the world where their citizens and residents are free. That's not unique.

I agree that America is certainly a country that is hugely desirable to migrate to, others are too although the US is #1 in this category I expect.

The flag is a symbol; the constitution matters. I'm not one for symbolism but do care about what matters.

Everyone on the planet does not recognize the US as a bastion of freedom. The US has done and continues to do some very shady stuff around the world, and stuff far worse than "very shady". The US also supports some extremely repressive regimes with scant and/or zero regard as to how those regimes treat their people or others for that matter - looking at the Saudis as exhibit 1 on that.

We can do better, domestically and internationally. We should do better, not least as we claim to be better than everyone else. We should prove that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The overwhelming majority of mass murders are committed by what "race" of people?
> View attachment 7637



*Make sure you're looking in the Mirror each time as you post your " White Guilt " montage....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Here’s a photo of the 11 people murdered in the Pittsburgh synagogue shooting. Granted the shooter was also a white supremacist, but are Jewish people close enough if white people aren’t when they’re gay?View attachment 7636


I posted the photo of a black hood rat that shot 5 of his co-workers when he got fired.  I know he played the race card, but that's all the time, right?

Hey, what do you have to say about Kareem's son carving up a neighbor after Kareem cried about violence and racism?  What do you have to say about 7 black on black murders everyday?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 7638


Add them all together.  I'll bet it's less than 1 month of black on black murders.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I posted the photo of a black hood rat that shot 5 of his co-workers when he got fired.  I know he played the race card, but that's all the time, right?
> 
> Hey, what do you have to say about Kareem's son carving up a neighbor after Kareem cried about violence and racism?  What do you have to say about 7 black on black murders everyday?


I’m glad you’re taking an interest in addressing black on black crime in Chicago. Here’s a website with links to charitable organizations that support the black community where you can donate. https://blockclubchicago.org/2020/06/05/10-black-led-chicago-groups-you-can-donate-to-now-to-make-a-difference-in-black-lives/.  Yes, some of them focus on fighting systemic and pervasive racism in law enforcement, but there are also many that seek to improve conditions in the black community. Ignore the ones that support the black LGBT community, because we know how you feel about them.


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I’m glad you’re taking an interest in addressing black on black crime in Chicago. Here’s a website with links to charitable organizations that support the black community where you can donate. https://blockclubchicago.org/2020/06/05/10-black-led-chicago-groups-you-can-donate-to-now-to-make-a-difference-in-black-lives/.  Yes, some of them focus on fighting systemic and pervasive racism in law enforcement, but there are also many that seek to improve conditions in the black community. Ignore the ones that support the black LGBT community, because we know how you feel about them.



*Hey ERIC.....you have a city to run ...stop posting guilt...*
*Get up off your knee and do something to save your city before the
Seattle anarchists secure a section of YOUR city and establish a *
*Communist/Tyrannical/Opposition to AMERICAN FREEDOMS...! *


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I’m glad you’re taking an interest in addressing black on black crime in Chicago. Here’s a website with links to charitable organizations that support the black community where you can donate. https://blockclubchicago.org/2020/06/05/10-black-led-chicago-groups-you-can-donate-to-now-to-make-a-difference-in-black-lives/.  Yes, some of them focus on fighting systemic and pervasive racism in law enforcement, but there are also many that seek to improve conditions in the black community. Ignore the ones that support the black LGBT community, because we know how you feel about them.


Why would I donate money?  I already support a lot of black victims here in California prisons.  

Are you going to answer my question or keep hiding like the other little bitches here?


----------



## Justafan (Jun 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> And we know you don't give a shit about black on black murders at all.  Zero accountability is what suits your bullshit narrative.


Here, pussy, pussy.  Here, pussy, pussy.  There you are, I've been looking for you.  Been hanging out with Bunker Boy down here?    

Look, I'm going to prove to you you're a pussy.  See, you don't actually give a flying fuck about Black on Black murders, but you can't come out and say it.  You don't even have enough balls to use the N word so you resort to using "hoodrat" and "thugs,"  Be a real man and just come out and say it, f'n pussy.  You know you want to say it, so say it.      

You know how else I know you're a pussy, I've seen your kind before.  You have all these tough talking law and order motherfr's like Bunker Boy who gets scared at the sound of a little fireworks or develops bone spurs overnight.  Or like Joe Arpaio, THE TOUGHEST sheriff in America.  Mr. don't do the crime if you can't do the time.  Then he goes crying like a little bitch to Trump to get a pardon.  Talk about THE BIGGEST PUSSY.

Or like all these tough on crime Republican Senators and Congressmen.  The only reason there's a prison reform bill is because now it's little Suzy & Johnny who are getting popped for opiods.  Oh, we have to change those draconian laws, there too tough on my little Suzy.  Guess what color little Suzy and Johnny are?  And you know what the first thing these pussy tough on crime Republicans do?  They call Johnny Cochrane to get their little Suzy out of trouble.  Everybody hates Johnny Cochrane UNTIL they need Johnny Cochrane.  Why don't they stop resisting and take their punishment.  Oh, I know Cochrane's dead, but I know you just loved his performance in the OJ trial.  

Remember when White people wanted to change our ENTIRE judicial and jury system because they didn't like that 1 fucken verdict?  How about 10 of those verdicts a day for 200 years?  Outlaw, I think even you would be looting and rioting.  Shit, we got White supremacists carrying AR-15's because they can't get a haircut.  More pussies.  

And we get your facts, 7 Black on Black murders a day, we got it.  But you couldn't handle EOTL schooling you when he responded to your question with facts.  He gave you the list of Black people who speak out against Black on Black murders and examples of White people protesting. Scoreboard, he wins.    

But in case you forgot, here it goes again.  The reason people don't protest Black on Black murders is because those crimes get investigated, the perps get arrested, prosecuted, and sent to jail.  In fact, you wouldn't have that 60% statistic if they weren't arrested and prosecuted.  Capiche?  

When Black people or people of color or even White people get killed by police, the police are rarely properly investigated or held proportionally accountable.  And more specifically, this has been happening to Blacks for a long, long, time.  Simple enough, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 12, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Here, pussy, pussy.  Here, pussy, pussy.  There you are, I've been looking for you.  Been hanging out with Bunker Boy down here?
> 
> Look, I'm going to prove to you you're a pussy.  See, you don't actually give a flying fuck about Black on Black murders, but you can't come out and say it.  You don't even have enough balls to use the N word so you resort to using "hoodrat" and "thugs,"  Be a real man and just come out and say it, f'n pussy.  You know you want to say it, so say it.
> 
> ...


Fantastic.  That should silence the usual gang of idiots.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Fantastic.  That should silence the usual gang of idiots.


Just a parent-fan lol.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Fantastic.  That should silence the usual gang of idiots.


I doubt it.  Their rants aren't based on logic.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2020)

Just keep enough cops to keep looters out of the stores and confederate leftists from starting their own utopian nation states in US cities and Im good.
Abolish police and every other government union as well.
Are we good?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Here, pussy, pussy.  Here, pussy, pussy.  There you are, I've been looking for you.  Been hanging out with Bunker Boy down here?
> 
> Look, I'm going to prove to you you're a pussy.  See, you don't actually give a flying fuck about Black on Black murders, but you can't come out and say it.  You don't even have enough balls to use the N word so you resort to using "hoodrat" and "thugs,"  Be a real man and just come out and say it, f'n pussy.  You know you want to say it, so say it.
> 
> ...


I've been here the entire time, princess, where have you been hiding?  Some other guy's asshole?  Lucky you.

You're right... I don't give a fuck about criminals that kill each other.  Doesn't matter what color their skin is.  The difference is, you ONLY give a fuck about black lives and, even then, ONLY if there's someone white you can blame.  You don't have the balls to admit you're allergic to accountability.  As for as prison reform, it's not my fault you and your buddies don't think laws apply to you.  That's the amazing thing... every other race has managed to figure out that YOU don't get to determine what is and isn't illegal.  And nobody needs or respect Johnny Cockring.  I just laugh at the Seinfeld episodes that make fun of him.  Are you going to call the NAACP and get THAT taken off the air now because it depicts you too accurately like COPS?  LMAO!  2 weeks of looting and rioting for George Floyd the career felon.  5 minutes of coverage for Calvin Munerlin and Captain Dorn.  You see the problem there?  The rest of America sees you put value in a violent thug and ignore peaceful black men that contributed something other than meth sales and a gun to a pregnant woman's belly.  You get no respect for pretty obvious reasons.  You can try to steal it... nothing else seems to have worked.  I know... the other 2 don't matter because the murderers were black.  Shhh... black lives matter.

EOTL brought what facts?  What list of names?  All that moron does is cry about being gay.  Nobody cares.  There are ZERO people that protest black on black murders.  None.  In fact, all I see from that idiot is running and posting memes like a 7-year old.  And no, they don't get investigated because when the cops show up 'ain't nobody seen nuffins'.  I see the drill.  Then, 2 months later, they'll stand around bitching that cops don't solve the crime and don't care.  Who the fuck do you think invented "snitches get stitches"?  Just stop.  Stop the perpetual victimhood.  You want change?  Good.  So does everyone else.  Everyone else is tired of being forced to hire you, prevented from firing you, lowering the bar so you can compete... blah blah blah.  Everyone is tired of your whining and complaining about your failures.  NFL?  Yeah, we know you're 65% of the players but we'll FORCE teams to hire you for coaching jobs so you appear to be mentally capable.  And I guess we should FORCE the league to give Kaeperprick a job since he can't compete to win one.  Fuck... how pathetic.  Who is next?  Cam 'Superman' Newton?  Maybe the field is made of kryptonite because his ass sure didn't want to dive on that fumble, huh?  Dresses like a woman but won't take one for the team.   Tell me, when are Eddie Murphy and Dave Chappelle going to apologize for being hilarious while making fun of whites?  Are you guys the only sensitive bitches when it comes to humor?  I don't see anyone else having a self esteem problem. 

Pussies carrying AR-15s?  I'll bet they're at least legal.  Speaking of, did you see poor and oppressed Kareem have to swallow some crow when his hood rat son carved up a neighbor?  Tell me, bud, do BLACK KNIVES MATTER?  Don't worry about OJ... we all know he's innocent.  For 25-years now Beverly Hills has had a serial killer and Orenthal seems convinced it's a golf pro or caddie.  Gonna catch him ANY day now.  But you know what's worse?  Black America sees OJ as a hero.  "yo, he finna get one over on old whitey."  Please.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 12, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Here, pussy, pussy.  Here, pussy, pussy.  There you are, I've been looking for you.  Been hanging out with Bunker Boy down here?
> 
> Look, I'm going to prove to you you're a pussy.  See, you don't actually give a flying fuck about Black on Black murders, but you can't come out and say it.  You don't even have enough balls to use the N word so you resort to using "hoodrat" and "thugs,"  Be a real man and just come out and say it, f'n pussy.  You know you want to say it, so say it.
> 
> ...


I must admit that you raise some good points. @The Outlaw should probably listen to more of Lady A and less of Lady G.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I must admit that you raise some good points. @The Outlaw should probably listen to more of Lady A and less of Lady G.


Yeah, I'll bet you love that point he raised, Rainbow Warrior.  

Lady Antebellum?  LMAO!  Another group of white people pretending to give a fuck because they can't sell their music anymore. 

That reminds me, I need to go back and watch the black and white "apology" video again.  Love the violin music.  I laughed too hard to finish it the first time.  But not before I watch a few recorded episodes of COPS and Live PD.  Love to see you kids in action!


----------



## EOTL (Jun 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah, I'll bet you love that point he raised, Rainbow Warrior.
> 
> Lady Antebellum?  LMAO!  Another group of white people pretending to give a fuck because they can't sell their music anymore.
> 
> That reminds me, I need to go back and watch the black and white "apology" video again.  Love the violin music.  I laughed too hard to finish it the first time.  But not before I watch a few recorded episodes of COPS and Live PD.  Love to see you kids in action!


Gosh, and to think today is Loving Day. No wonder you’re so angry.


----------



## JPS (Jun 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The Constitution is a " Living " body.....based on a basic Premise of FREEDOM.*
> 
> *What was TRUE upon it's " Conception " is still TRUE to this very day and beyond.*
> 
> ...


For the last few years it's more like DSA
"Divided States of America"
Blue and Red States hate each other. They have nothing in common. They have different values. They are willing to go to foreign Adversaries to destroy each other. Other than that we're very United


----------



## EOTL (Jun 12, 2020)

JPS said:


> For the last few years it's more like DSA
> "Divided States of America"
> Blue and Red States hate each other. They have nothing in common. They have different values. They are willing to go to foreign Adversaries to destroy each other. Other than that we're very United


Bothsides-ism. “Different values” is a poor euphemism when you’re rationalizing racism.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Here, pussy, pussy.  Here, pussy, pussy.  There you are, I've been looking for you.  Been hanging out with Bunker Boy down here?
> 
> Look, I'm going to prove to you you're a pussy.  See, you don't actually give a flying fuck about Black on Black murders, but you can't come out and say it.  You don't even have enough balls to use the N word so you resort to using "hoodrat" and "thugs,"  Be a real man and just come out and say it, f'n pussy.  You know you want to say it, so say it.
> 
> ...


I sure the fuck wouldn’t.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Fantastic.  That should silence the usual gang of idiots.


Why you talking?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Just keep enough cops to keep looters out of the stores and confederate leftists from starting their own utopian nation states in US cities and Im good.
> Abolish police and every other government union as well.
> Are we good?


You are way too white to be any good.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2020)

JPS said:


> For the last few years it's more like DSA
> "Divided States of America"
> Blue and Red States hate each other. They have nothing in common. They have different values. They are willing to go to foreign Adversaries to destroy each other. Other than that we're very United


Obama built that.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why you talking?


----------



## whatithink (Jun 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama built that.


Really, Obama built it!

Bush 2 was hated or loved or Cheney's bitch.

Clinton ... seriously, that was all unicorns and rainbows!

Bush 1 was just crap at his job.

Reagan, who wouldn't make as an R today, actually worked well with Tip O'Neill and got things done.

Carter was crap.

Ford was a stop gap.

Nixon was a crook.

Johnson was hated for the civil rights act and "lost" the south for a generation or enabled the southern strategy.

Kennedy ... I know people to this day who hate the Kennedy's ... ballot stuffing in Chicago ... first Catholic 

McCarthyism in the 50s

and so on.

But, yeah ... it was Obama.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 13, 2020)

whatithink said:


> Really, Obama built it!
> 
> Bush 2 was hated or loved or Cheney's bitch.
> 
> ...


Don’t forget Lincoln.  The end result of his actions were, you know, questionable.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 13, 2020)

Well....Looks like Joe Biden has short listed Warren, Harris, and Rice as VP candidates.  Regardless of party and who you like Trump or Biden, Biden’s VP pick is important.  His VP has a good shot at entering the White House during the term if he is elected.  Your not just voting for Biden...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

whatithink said:


> Really, Obama built it!
> 
> Bush 2 was hated or loved or Cheney's bitch.
> 
> ...


What else does a community organizer do except create division, that is the only thing he did well.
See Rev Wright, Che and the weather underground.
Obama is a commie and so is his ratchet wife.


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2020)

QUOTE="EOTL, post: 334096, member: 7293"

Don’t forget Lincoln.

  The end result of his actions were, you know, questionable.


/QUOTE

*Absolute Horseshit...........His actions freed human beings....!*
*
The DEMOCRAT/CONFEDERATE actions even after the war were
to:
Create subversion...
Create Terror...
Create division....

Here we are 154 years later and they are STILL doing the same SHIT !!!!!*


----------



## EOTL (Jun 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="EOTL, post: 334096, member: 7293"
> 
> Don’t forget Lincoln.
> 
> ...


Ha ha! Republicans need to go back 154 years to find one of “their own” who wasn’t a racist.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Ha ha! Republicans need to go back 154 years to find one of “their own” who wasn’t a racist.


Eisenhower integrated the armed forces (no, wait - that was Truman).

Ford appointed the first black Cabinet member (no, wait - that was Johnson).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

espola said:


> Eisenhower integrated the armed forces (no, wait - that was Truman).
> 
> Ford appointed the first black Cabinet member (no, wait - that was Johnson).


Are black people smarter than or make better decisions than any other race?


----------



## whatithink (Jun 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What else does a community organizer do except create division, that is the only thing he did well.
> See Rev Wright, Che and the weather underground.
> Obama is a commie and so is his ratchet wife.


_Ignore & deflect_


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What else does a community organizer do except create division, that is the only thing he did well.
> See Rev Wright, Che and the weather underground.
> Obama is a commie and so is his ratchet wife.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 7650


Here you go, Dummy.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here you go, Dummy.
> View attachment 7652


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 7653


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## EOTL (Jun 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are black people smarter than or make better decisions than any other race?


Murder a black guy, lose a Wendy’s. https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wsbtv.com/news/local/atlanta/protesters-take-atlanta-streets-3rd-weekend-after-death-black-man-hands-apd/E4AMA3EGXNG75F5WFZCO5X6SQ4/?outputType=amp


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2020)

espola said:


> Eisenhower integrated the armed forces (no, wait - that was Truman).
> 
> Ford appointed the first black Cabinet member (no, wait - that was Johnson).


*Hey Mr " Navy " man......*
*How come you won't tell the Forum about the US Navy 
being " Integrated " during the Civil War....Huh....It doesn't fit your narrative does it.*







*
How come you won't tell the Forum about the US Army being " seeded " with 
Troops of " Color " and they also had there own Regiments....!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Murder a black guy, lose a Wendy’s. https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wsbtv.com/news/local/atlanta/protesters-take-atlanta-streets-3rd-weekend-after-death-black-man-hands-apd/E4AMA3EGXNG75F5WFZCO5X6SQ4/?outputType=amp


Uh, drunk in the drive thru, doesn't comply, refuses to let go of the taser he grabbed, throws punches at cops and gets what he had coming.  Local hood rat savages burn the Wendy's down because it's Wendy's fault and they always take care of their neighborhoods.  I wonder if they'll rename the street "MLK Boulevard.  By the way, Rainbow, did you know Michael King "Jr" changed his name to "Martin" because he thought it made him sound intelligent?

All I want to know is did, this criminal pay for his food and eat his fries before they got cold?  Another moron, Rainbow, that thinks it's okay to drive drunk and fight cops because the rules don't apply to him.  I wonder if his father is around to cash the reparations check.  My favorite part of the video, Rainbow, is how the woman giggles when the hood rat runs away... then goes "OHHHH" when he's shot.  "Hey, bro, we got kids...".  LOL....


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 7655


You can't even see Mike's dick in this one.  Hand is well placed.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You can't even see Mike's dick in this one.  Hand is well placed.


Yup, definitely more bricks.


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 7656





			https://media.newyorker.com/photos/5a8313f7613e3802fb3f99a0/master/w_1600%2Cc_limit/StFelix-Amy-Sherald-Portrait-Michelle-Obama.jpg


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yup, definitely more bricks.


On that list of yours... when do we get to "STOP BEING STUPID CRIMINALS THAT PUNCH AND SHOOT TASERS AT COPS" ???


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

Let me gues... BBC?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yup, definitely more bricks.


Hey, Rainbow, I forgot to pass this great news to you.  No more need to throw bricks!  I never understood why all those fucking white people were stealing Afro Sheen to begin with.









						Walmart says it will no longer lock up African American beauty products
					

Walmart will end its practice of locking up African American beauty care products in glass cases, the retail giant said Wednesday after a fresh round of criticism that the policy was a form of racial discrimination.



					www.boston.com


----------



## EOTL (Jun 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Let me gues... BBC?
> 
> 
> View attachment 7662 View attachment 7663


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> View attachment 7667


See, Trump is THE uniter.


----------



## nononono (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Murder a black guy, lose a Wendy’s. https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wsbtv.com/news/local/atlanta/protesters-take-atlanta-streets-3rd-weekend-after-death-black-man-hands-apd/E4AMA3EGXNG75F5WFZCO5X6SQ4/?outputType=amp



*Burn a Wendy's lose a Restaurant and increase TAXES.....
Boy is that a " Smart " decision... *


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> View attachment 7667


And?  He's just handing his trash to Mike.


----------



## nononono (Jun 14, 2020)

*IS A TASER AT CLOSE RANGE A DEADLY WEAPON.......?*

*THINK ABOUT THAT.....AND THEN ANSWER....!*


----------



## messy (Jun 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *IS A TASER AT CLOSE RANGE A DEADLY WEAPON.......?
> 
> THINK ABOUT THAT.....AND THEN ANSWER....!*


How come any black person is killed in a confrontation, you side with the killers? Every. Single. Time.
You’re following Putin’s orders. That’s why.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

messy said:


> How come any black person is killed in a confrontation, you side with the killers? Every. Single. Time.
> You’re following Putin’s orders. That’s why.


Actually, I don't believe anyone has sided with the cop in George Floyd's case.  Have they?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

Damn... I hope LeBron or Kareem buy these poor, underprivileged angels some shoes so this doesn't have to happen.  BLACK KNIVES MATTER, Kareem.


----------



## nononono (Jun 14, 2020)

messy said:


> How come any black person is killed in a confrontation, you side with the killers? Every. Single. Time.
> You’re following Putin’s orders. That’s why.



*I want you to stick your finger in your mouth just to the first knuckle....*
*Now pull it out, see the brown on the tip of your finger...Yeah the " Brown ".
You Are Full of SHIT.. right to the top of your throat.
You do not read my posts....you respond with the typical activist commentary...
I call it where I see it....and I have called it on BOTH sides...
Just because a " Perps " skin color is darker than the officers does not give 
YOU or anyone else the right to cry Racism or label the Officers " Killers "...
Drain your shit and view the incidents with clear vision and you will see the 
TRUTH....

You are a perfect example of the demise we are seeing in society....you are 
ignorant and easily manipulated....I don't give a F#@K how loud people 
scream and yell...it will not ever change the TRUTH when YOU are on the *
*wrong side of it...

Grow up and watch the body cam video of " Just " the most recent incident in Atlanta 
that led to the absolute insanity and property destruction once again....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> Well....Looks like Joe Biden has short listed Warren, Harris, and Rice as VP candidates.  Regardless of party and who you like Trump or Biden, Biden’s VP pick is important.  His VP has a good shot at entering the White House during the term if he is elected.  Your not just voting for Biden...


You think a trumpy will go John Wilkes Booth?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You think a trumpy will go John Wilkes Booth?


You think Pocahontas can pull the BLACK KNIVES MATTER votes, Kareem?  I think Heels up only bangs black, married superiors.  Would she be willing to take one for the team?


----------



## messy (Jun 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You think a trumpy will go John Wilkes Booth?


Possible. They’re weird dudes. We will see if Trump still owns the white vote and the older vote. If not one of those wacko pizzagate guys like nono or Mars Peed or Picanose could try to off Uncle Joe


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Possible. They’re weird dudes. We will see if Trump still owns the white vote and the older vote. If not one of those wacko pizzagate guys like nono or Mars Peed or Picanose could try to off Uncle Joe


Look, Methy, crime DOES pay!  You think she sent anything to Captain Dorn's or Calvin Munerlyn's family?









						Barbra Streisand gifts George Floyd's daughter Disney shares | CNN
					

George Floyd's six-year-old daughter is officially a Disney shareholder, thanks to Barbra Streisand.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Anybody wanna bet this won't get more than 5 minutes in the mainstream media this week?









						Florida protester Oluwatoyin Salau, 19, found dead in Tallahassee after going missing
					

Oluwatoyin Salau, a 19-year-old protester, was found dead Saturday night after she went missing more than a week ago.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2020)

People who don’t think yahoo news is a mainstream media outlet are really stupid.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

messy said:


> People who don’t think yahoo news is a mainstream media outlet are really stupid.


That was the laziest attempt yet.  Yahoo just steals news from other news agencies, clown.  You know my point... no white cop to blame so she'll go into the trash bin, at the end of the day, like Dorn, Munerlyn and all the rest.  THAT is why BLM is a piece of shit organization.  Go look at their piece of shit website.  They have a "Happy Birthday Breonna" but nothing on the others.   NOTHING!


----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2020)

The racist dipshits on here crack me up. 
I’d ask why some of you hate black people so much but I already know...you’re dumb and scared.





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

messy said:


> The racist dipshits on here crack me up.
> I’d ask why some of you hate black people so much but I already know...you’re dumb and scared.
> 
> 
> ...


It's not racist to call out bullshit, phony hypocrites like you.  The media won't give these any attention.  They'll spend the entire fucking week on another career criminal shot by police because he thought it was okay to drive while intoxicated, punch police officers that were peacefully arresting him and shooting at them with their own tasers. 

You call that whatever the fuck you want... your actions are bullshit hypocrisy and you fool nobody.  The only question is whether Barbara Streisand will give this girl's family some of her Disney stock.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

messy said:


> The racist dipshits on here crack me up.
> I’d ask why some of you hate black people so much but I already know...you’re dumb and scared.
> 
> 
> ...


*More "content of their character" for you, methy.  You seeing a common theme here or is it just me?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> *More "content of their character" for you, methy.  You seeing a common theme here or is it just me?*
> 
> View attachment 7693


And that should be a death sentence? They had his car, his keys, knew exactly who he was they could have picked him up anytime later. You are crying for a militarized police state but cried about the covid-19 lockdown. You are obviously a racist, fascist, hypocrite. Fuck off nazi wannabe.


----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And that should be a death sentence? They had his car, his keys, knew exactly who he was they could have picked him up anytime later. You are crying for a militarized police state but cried about the covid-19 lockdown. You are obviously a racist, fascist, hypocrite. Fuck off nazi wannabe.


I feel sorry for the guy. He's really stupid, angry and jealous.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2020)

messy said:


> The racist dipshits on here crack me up.
> I’d ask why some of you hate black people so much but I already know...you’re dumb and scared.
> 
> 
> ...


Who said anyone hates black people?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And that should be a death sentence? They had his car, his keys, knew exactly who he was they could have picked him up anytime later. You are crying for a militarized police state but cried about the covid-19 lockdown. You are obviously a racist, fascist, hypocrite. Fuck off nazi wannabe.


You are "obviously" projecting...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And that should be a death sentence? They had his car, his keys, knew exactly who he was they could have picked him up anytime later. You are crying for a militarized police state but cried about the covid-19 lockdown. You are obviously a racist, fascist, hypocrite. Fuck off nazi wannabe.


No, you don't allow criminals to just walk away because they don't feel like being arrested.  HIS actions determined HIS fate... just like all the other lifelong criminals that didn't go peacefully.  What I am asking for is something so fucking simple that everyone else seems to be able to do it.  If you HAVE to be a piece of shit criminal, like this guy and most others were, comply.  Go to jail like a man.  If you want thugs living in your neighborhood... have them come live with you, loser.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

messy said:


> I feel sorry for the guy. He's really stupid, angry and jealous.


Jealous of what... some dead criminal that will no longer be a burden on children and society with his violent crimes?


----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who said anyone hates black people?


I said Outlaw does. You must have known...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

messy said:


> I said Outlaw does. You must have known...


I don't hate black people.  I hate criminals, people that support them and the phony bullshit notion of making heroes out of violent criminals that died because they were too fucking stupid to comply with an arrest.  It's bad enough that black lives only matter to black people if someone white can be blamed for their deaths.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Jealous of what... some dead criminal that will no longer be a burden on children and society with his violent crimes?


The civil lawsuit settlement will be a significant burden to somebody.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I don't hate black people.  I hate criminals, people that support them and the phony bullshit notion of making heroes out of violent criminals that died because they were too fucking stupid to comply with an arrest.  It's bad enough that black lives only matter to black people if someone white can be blamed for their deaths.


Racist.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

espola said:


> The civil lawsuit settlement will be a significant burden to somebody.


Cities only settle because it's cheaper than rebuilding after the savages burn cities down.  Those savages need to be met with equal force.  It's NOT okay to be a criminal and get paid for doing it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Racist.


You're a broken fucking record.  You basing guilt and innocence on skin color means YOU are the racist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, you don't allow criminals to just walk away because they don't feel like being arrested.  HIS actions determined HIS fate... just like all the other lifelong criminals that didn't go peacefully.  What I am asking for is something so fucking simple that everyone else seems to be able to do it.  If you HAVE to be a piece of shit criminal, like this guy and most others were, comply.  Go to jail like a man.  If you want thugs living in your neighborhood... have them come live with you, loser.


So yes, you see the killing as justified . . . 3 to the chest or in this case e in the back.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I don't hate black people.  I hate criminals, people that support them and the phony bullshit notion of making heroes out of violent criminals that died because they were too fucking stupid to comply with an arrest.  It's bad enough that black lives only matter to black people if someone white can be blamed for their deaths.


You deem the most minor of offenses as punishable by death. You even dig up their rap sheet as if that further proves death was an acceptable outcome.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So yes, you see the killing as justified . . . 3 to the chest or in this case e in the back.


Yes, I do.  He assaulted a police officer and shot a taser at him.  Sorry... someday the criminals are going to learn to respect laws and law enforcement.  Otherwise, they will no longer be a burden to society... like this violent animal.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You deem the most minor of offenses as punishable by death. You even dig up their rap sheet as if that further proves death was an acceptable outcome.


No, I don't.  This loser was driving drunk, fought with police, punched police, took their tasers and shot at them.

You see the difference between that and "the most minor offenses"?  You fucking moron.


----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2020)

Pretty sure a black guy stole the only girlfriend a certain “O” ever had.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Pretty sure a black guy stole the only girlfriend a certain “O” ever had.


That's probably the only thing he hasn't stolen.  Well, that and a mirror.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's probably the only thing he hasn't stolen.  Well, that and a mirror.


Oh you poor victimized baby! What a fucking gimp you are.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You're a broken fucking record.  You basing guilt and innocence on skin color means YOU are the racist.


Coocoo.


----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh you poor victimized baby! What a fucking gimp you are.


Yeah, that dude clearly struggles.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Yeah, that dude clearly struggles.


Struggles?  I'm not the one trying to justify criminal behavior and outright stupidity.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Struggles?  I'm not the one trying to justify criminal behavior and outright stupidity.


Actually yes you are as all the people you want to excuse are being brought up on charges.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh you poor victimized baby! What a fucking gimp you are.


Outlaws a cripple?


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You think a trumpy will go John Wilkes Booth?


*You are a SICK DEMENTED MAN to imply that.....*

*VERY VERY VERY SICK DEMENTED MAN.......!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Outlaws a cripple?


No that's LE, outhouse is a mental gimp.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No that's LE, outhouse is a mental gimp.


You mean retard?
A gimp isnt a retard.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You mean retard?
> A gimp isnt a retard.


You do believe yourself to be the ultimate authority on everything.


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No that's LE, outhouse is a mental gimp.


*You and your homeless " Butty " Wez are the Forum Outhouse Queens....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do believe yourself to be the ultimate authority on everything.


Its not rocket science.
We're talking about the difference between a gimp and a retard, Einstein.


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do believe yourself to be the ultimate authority on everything.


*Husky Du Du ....he's batting a 1000, while your still trying to figure out which
end of the bat to hold...*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Actually yes you are as all the people you want to excuse are being brought up on charges.


Brought up on charges for doing their jobs.  We'd bring black criminals up on charges but they aren't capable of living that long.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No that's LE, outhouse is a mental gimp.


Crap like this goes along way supporting the notion you really should shut the f up.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 16, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its not rocket science.
> We're talking about the difference between a gimp and a retard, Einstein.


You've flummoxed daffy into speechlessness...
Thank you.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 16, 2020)

LMAO!  What a fucking bunch of moron.  Yeah... "shhh... don't ask.  be politically correct.  we don't want to upset the savage rioters."









						De Blasio Tells Covid Contract Tracers Not to Ask Positive Cases If They’ve Attended BLM Protests
					

New York City’s coronavirus contact-tracing force are not asking those who test positive for COVID-19 whether they recently attended a Black Lives Matter demonstration, a city spokesperson confirmed.“No person will be asked proactively if they attended a protest,” Avery Cohen, a spokesperson for...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 16, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  What a fucking bunch of moron.  Yeah... "shhh... don't ask.  be politically correct.  we don't want to upset the savage rioters."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 16, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  What a fucking bunch of moron.  Yeah... "shhh... don't ask.  be politically correct.  we don't want to upset the savage rioters."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course not...almost all these politicians have no interest in solving problems.  Their number one concerns are RE-election, keep their job, not piss-off their base, and many could give a rip about legislating change that will positively affect the country.  This is true on both sides...you want to drain the crap on both sides, term limits...De Blasio wants the protester vote.

Lifers like Biden, Pelosi, etc. who have been in “service” 30+ years are blaming the current president for the state of affairs.  Really...you want to tell me the combined leadership of those lifers compared to the 3 1/2 years Trump has served, that there was not adequate time for them to enact change on the issue...seriously?  It would not be right if it were reversed with a Dem Pres. and Republican’s on the attack.  It’s stupid, childish, and people continue to fall for it.


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2020)

*Let's see if the LIbs can figure out who the racists are or aren't behind
the actions in **images (1.) and (2.).....
*
*Picture 1.








Picture 2.*


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Actually yes you are as all the people you want to excuse are being brought up on charges.


*So pukes the Forum " White Guilt " ....Buffoon.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2020)

_A short video showing the marketing of Aunt Jemima and its impact on some peoples view of her today. Many consider Aunt Jemima as a kind, happy motherly figure who made great pancakes. Aunt Jemima, sang songs, cooked pancakes, and told romanticized stories about the Old South as a happy place for blacks and whites._





__





						Anti-Black Imagery - Jim Crow Museum - Ferris State University
					






					www.ferris.edu


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 7724
> 
> _A short video showing the marketing of Aunt Jemima and its impact on some peoples view of her today. Many consider Aunt Jemima as a kind, happy motherly figure who made great pancakes. Aunt Jemima, sang songs, cooked pancakes, and told romanticized stories about the Old South as a happy place for blacks and whites._
> 
> ...



*Dude.......You seriously have a case of horrendous " Guilt "...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2020)

Not Republicans.








						Pelosi Orders Four Portraits of Former Democratic Speakers Removed From U.S. Capitol
					

On Thursday, Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi ordered the removal from the Capitol Building of four portraits of former Democratic House speakers who had ties to the Confederacy. Robert




					townhall.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*As soon as she done with her " House Cleaning " .....we can toss her
MAFIA FAMILY TIES ASS IN THE TRASH ......





*




































*A WICKED ONE SHE IS.............!!!!!!*


----------

